# What does Hafenbecken (noun) mean?



## alc112

hi!!
How are you?
I looked it up in my dictionaries but i could not find the meaning in spanish. The text:
Die 4. Stadt ist auch ein Bundesland; sie liegt an der Mündung eines bekannten Flusses in die Nordsee. Ihr Hafen mit seinen vielen Hafenbecken ist 16 Kilometter lang.

I know the translation of the text. I just don't know how to say in spanish Hafenbecken, my teacher doesn't know too.

It does not matter if you tell me the meaning in enlgish, I can ask in General vocabulary then.

Danke schön


----------



## Liana

Hola,

acabo de consultar mi diccionario. 

La traducción para Hafenbecken es "zona porturaria".

Saludos
Liana


----------



## alc112

Muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## gaer

alc112 said:
			
		

> Muchisimas gracias!!!


*Hafenbecken,* das: ein H. von zehn Meter Tiefe ausheben; es war das erste Schiff, das seine Ladung in dem neuen H. löschte; 

That's talking about two different things. One is something that is "excavated", I think to be 10 meters deep. The other is about the first ship to "unload" its cargo in (at) the new "*Hafenbecken"*, so from context, I'm guessing Leo's definition of "port", "port basin" may be right. But I don't know what "port basin" means.

Unfortunately, I don't know what "zona porturaria" means.

You may find this link helpful, though it is for German and Englsh:

http://dict.leo.org/?lang=de

Good luck!


----------



## jurgmurger

gaer said:
			
		

> *Hafenbecken,* das: ein H. von zehn Meter Tiefe ausheben; es war das erste Schiff, das seine Ladung in dem neuen H. löschte;
> 
> That's talking about two different things. One is something that is "excavated", I think to be 10 meters deep. The other is about the first ship to "unload" its cargo in (at) the new "*Hafenbecken"*


It is the same thing. You have to excavate the _H._, since ships tend to have a keel and they need some water under that  .



> so from context, I'm guessing Leo's definition of "port", "port basin" may be right. But I don't know what "port basin" means.


Go to Google image search. The pictures should give you an idea  .


----------



## gaer

jurgmurger said:
			
		

> It is the same thing. You have to excavate the _H._, since ships tend to have a keel and they need some water under that  .
> 
> Go to Google image search. The pictures should give you an idea  .


 
Thanks, jurgmurger. Are you new here? If so, welcome. 

Gaer


----------

